# Parking In Kingston, RI



## Sadie

I currently have a ticket to go from Providence to North Carolina to see my parents over Christmas. I'm taking the overnight Northeast Regional train and transferring to the Carolinian in Washington. I'm debating on if I should change my starting point from Providence to Kingston because I know there is free parking, which would save me a ton of money. However, I also know that parking can fill up at that station.

Has anyone else ever taken the train out of there and knows how often parking fills up? Also is there a limit on how long I can leave my car in the long term parking?

Thanks all!


----------



## the_traveler

The parking lot at KIN is also used as the parking lot for the walking/biking trail which begins at the station. (It is the former ROW of the Narragansett Pier RR.) While it does fill up sometimes (mainly later in the day), I have never had a problem. It used to be my home station for 15 years, so I’ve parked there many times.

There is no limit on length of time. But like anywhere else, I would not leave any valuables in sight in you car.


----------



## scorliss

Oh perfect. So if I arrive at 10 PM for my 10:48 PM train I should be all set on finding a spot. Thank you!


----------



## the_traveler

Yes, at 10 pm, most of the lot is open and available. I’ve taken 67 many times.


----------



## amamba

What day are you departing? I have found that lot to be full but night time shouldbe better bc you won't have trail users there.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Nicholas

Hi Folks -

I'm planning to relocate down to Wakefield RI area and commute to Boston office. I'm looking at my weekly commute (5 days/week) options from the Wakefield RI area to South Station Boston - comparing MBTA Commuter Rail vs Amtrak - hope you might provide some of your 1st hand experience and insight below:

*Fares*

MBTA commuter rail from Wickford Junction is significantly less expensive ($398/month) vs Amtrak from Kingston ($614/month)

*Schedule*

MBTA offers two AM DEPART possibilities (6:35, 7:45) and limited (only one) PM RETURN option (7:25)

AMTRAC offers limited (two) AM DEPART options (6:17, 10:07) and better (four) PM RETURN options (5:30, 5:35,, 6:25, 6:45)

*Parking *

MBTA parking at Wickford Junction - covered structured parking w/ plenty of spaces

Amtrak parking - according to comments on this site is ample & should be no problem if arriving for 6:17 am commute).

*Questions -*

*1) Does offer any little known package deals for monthly riders?*

*2) what is the cost for parking at Amtrak-Kingston Station?*

*3) what is cost for parking at MBTA Wickford junction?*

*4) other important considerations?*

Thank you for taking the time to respond - much appreciated


----------



## the_traveler

I’m not sure if there is a parking fee at the Wickford Jct garage, but I am 100% certain of the parking fee at Kingston. That is $-000!


----------



## sicariis

Shows free to park at Wickford Junction here: https://mbta.com/stops/Wickford%20Junction

I would also keep in mind that Wickford Junction is 1.5 hours via mbta vs 1 hour on Amtrak to Kingston.


----------



## Max

Hi,
I'm Max, and a prostpective student at URI. One of the most important things to me is the ability to have my car, which freshman aren't allowed to have on campus, but I've heard that freshman can keep their car off campus, and was wondering if it's possible to park my car at Kingston station while I'm in classes. What's your guys' advice?


----------



## ARM

Please don’t do this max. The parking is for people taking the train. Not for URI students to game the system and get around the no-car policy and park illegally for free every day. 



Max said:


> Hi,
> I'm Max, and a prostpective student at URI. One of the most important things to me is the ability to have my car, which freshman aren't allowed to have on campus, but I've heard that freshman can keep their car off campus, and was wondering if it's possible to park my car at Kingston station while I'm in classes. What's your guys' advice?


----------



## Marca

I’m looking to take the Amtrak from Kingston on a Thursday at 1015, but not sure if the parking situation. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## TimO1977

Looking to park at KIN for maybe three night as going into NYC. Would this be possible? Any problems?


----------



## Acela150

TimO1977 said:


> Would this be possible? Any problems?



Yes. No problems should be expected AFAIK.


----------



## GuestCarol

Hello All,
I am looking to take the train into Boston on July 4th to meet up with my family who are flying in from Costa Rica and return with them on July 5th. I want to leave a car at Kingston station as they will have lots of baggage for their stay. Do you think I will have a problem finding a place to park on Sunday the 4th? My train departs at 10:11 am. 

Thanks in advance for the reply.


----------



## Brian Battuello

That's a tough one. The MBTA lot doesn't allow overnight parking (they will tow you after 2am). There are no public parking lots within walking range. I have a strange idea - maybe you could call the Dog Spa right next to the train station and ask if you purchase one of their services, could you leave your car in their lot? Depends if they have a sense of humor or not. 









A Dog’s World Unleashed


Our doggie daycare facility features over 7,000 square feet of indoor and outdoor play areas. With four sections, we divide dogs by personality to provide your dog the optimal space to feel safe and have fun.




www.adogsworldunleashed.com





There is also the U-Haul dealer right down the street. There's also a bunch of car dealers/service that might store your car overnight in return for an oil change or something.

With any of those, you could drop your friends and luggage off at the station before "boarding" your car


----------



## GuestCarol

Brian Battuello said:


> That's a tough one. The MBTA lot doesn't allow overnight parking (they will tow you after 2am). There are no public parking lots within walking range. I have a strange idea - maybe you could call the Dog Spa right next to the train station and ask if you purchase one of their services, could you leave your car in their lot? Depends if they have a sense of humor or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Dog’s World Unleashed
> 
> 
> Our doggie daycare facility features over 7,000 square feet of indoor and outdoor play areas. With four sections, we divide dogs by personality to provide your dog the optimal space to feel safe and have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adogsworldunleashed.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also the U-Haul dealer right down the street. There's also a bunch of car dealers/service that might store your car overnight in return for an oil change or something.
> 
> With any of those, you could drop your friends and luggage off at the station before "boarding" your car



Thanks much for the input and link. I live about 30 minutes away from Kingston station so perhaps I will take a ride over there early next week and see what I can work out.


----------



## SubwayNut

Brian Battuello said:


> That's a tough one. The MBTA lot doesn't allow overnight parking (they will tow you after 2am). There are no public parking lots within walking range. I have a strange idea - maybe you could call the Dog Spa right next to the train station and ask if you purchase one of their services, could you leave your car in their lot? Depends if they have a sense of humor or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Dog’s World Unleashed
> 
> 
> Our doggie daycare facility features over 7,000 square feet of indoor and outdoor play areas. With four sections, we divide dogs by personality to provide your dog the optimal space to feel safe and have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adogsworldunleashed.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also the U-Haul dealer right down the street. There's also a bunch of car dealers/service that might store your car overnight in return for an oil change or something.
> 
> With any of those, you could drop your friends and luggage off at the station before "boarding" your car



Kingston is an Amtrak station and definately allows overnight parking. Wickford Junction is the MBTA station but is operated under contract by RIPTA the Rhode Island Public Tranpsortation Authority, I would call RIPTA to see if they allow overnight parking at Wickford Junction.


----------



## Brian Battuello

I sit corrected. I was looking at Kingston Massachusetts not Kingston Rhode Island. Amtrak does say that you can park overnight at Kingston Rhode Island. Wouldn't hurt to call the station to confirm.


----------

